# Go Get'em Boys and Girls



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I cannot fish today. Hopefully somebody is. Water not bad but looks flat.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Fished SS this morning caught 2 decent trout, some dinks, and a bunch of other stuff (lady fish, Blacktip, and Gaftop) all on artis. My buddy was throwing shrimp and had similar results just more junk fish. 

Water was a little dirty but not terrible, but was nice and calm! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Story of my life! Surf is flat, and I'm working.


----------



## Paintrain (Nov 4, 2016)

I had a similar day as ccbluewater and didn't see many trout caught around us. Pretty sure that is the most sharks I have ever seen.

Andy


----------



## kc5rkg (Mar 11, 2007)

Paintrain said:


> I had a similar day as ccbluewater and didn't see many trout caught around us. Pretty sure that is the most sharks I have ever seen.
> 
> Andy


My buddy and I were throwing croaker at Surfside this morning and probably landed 25 or so sharks. Ended up with 12 keeper trout.


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

Threw tops all morning. Ended up with a few. I caught my first trout at 9. Bolivar pocket was dirty. The best water was by Boyt Rd in Bolivar. 

Sharks were everywhere, we lost a few tops this morning to sharks. If we would have fished by Boyt Rd at dawn we would have limited. It was nice to get the rod bent in the surf though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Same story as matagorda..damm sharks..

can you even keep some of them?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You can keep one shark that is over 24". No upper limit. Gut them and cut the tail to bleed them as soon as you catch them. Otherwise, not good for the meat.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Fished the surf in Port Aransas this morning. Croakers. Three trout, one hardhead, 6.02x10^23 sharks!


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

fished 6-10:30. good green water crept toward shore throughout the morning. fished the same spot as yesterday and caught about 1/8th of the fish. trout quality wasn't as good today either. you didn't miss much.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Another same story from Surfside. Got in at 6:00 and had nothing but a small bump on an oz silver sprite. Later line fishnetted after getting snagged on float on backswing. So bad I had to get out, cut and retie line. Get back in, still nothing. Change to a half ounce sprite and immediately start catching everything, just no keepers. Then as luck would have it I fishnet again and have to recut and tie a second time. Idk whats up I have never had this problem like this. At this point I'm casting braid but by the time the cast is complete I'm reeling in mono. But it comtinues with the action and except for two right on the 14-15 inch area all are small. Then I guess around 10:30 I hook a shark. I didn't realize it was a shark until just before I go for the net. I think it was close to two feet. I wasn't bothering with it so I slacked line and let him loose. Got out around 11:00. Wish I had some keepers but the action was fun. No complaints.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

0-keeper
1-Dink-throw back
1-Sandie-Released
Arties- West End-Galveston


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh I forgot. Did anybody lose a bobber and a pink mirrorlure? I look to my right and I see this bobber chuggin out to sea. I look around, nobody, look to the beach, no surf rods. Then just before I get out here comes a pink mirrorlure and I look closer and its flappin. Looked like around a 10 inch trout snagged on it. I got within a rod's length of grabbing it to release before it took a dive and I lost it.... Crazy day of fishing.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Sunday report: Man, never seen so many sharks, gafftop and skippys ever. Pretty slow at daybreak but had one nice school of trout move through feeding on an area of shrimp. Really picked up about 10:30 to 11:30 and we were finally catching trout. About half caught on topwaters and the rest on plastic and shrimp. Hard to toss live bait today because the sharks were all over it quick.


----------

